# some



## Cache

I have this text:

_...Some people play tennis; some play football...._

My question is if it is right to ommit the word people again....Is my sentence gramatically correct or it is necessary to say: _some people play tennis; some people play football??_

thanks!


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

I don't think it should be repeated. Also, you can use the word "others".

Some people play tennis while *others* play football.


----------



## Cache

This is a clear example of what I pretend:

People go on studying after high school for many reasons. _Some of them attend college to have a degree, others in order to increase their knowledge and few people because they just want to be in touch with others._

Don't you think it needs to be fitted??Is that a correct sentence for CAE's level?


----------



## Thomas1

Cache said:


> I have this text:
> 
> _...Some people play tennis; some play football...._
> 
> My question is if it is right to ommit the word people again....Is my sentence gramatically correct or it is necessary to say: _some people play tennis; some people play football??_
> 
> thanks!


Yes, it is correct to _omit_ _people_ in the second clause. _Some_ functions then as a pronoun. I would also say that it is good to omit _people _as it may be somewhat redundant here (though, perhaps that's a question of preference); you mention in your first clause who is the subject so the usage of a pronoun is explicable (but, let's wait for some native foreros to hear their comment on syle).

Tom


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Cache said:


> This is a clear example of what I pretend:
> 
> People go on studyingto study after high school for many reasons. _Some of them attend college to _haveget/attain_ a degree, others in order to increase their knowledge _andfew people while a few they _just want to be in touch with others._
> 
> Don't you think it needs to be fitted??Is that a correct sentence for CAE's level?


----------



## Cache

Could you tell me why I made such big mistakes, please?


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Cache said:


> Could you tell me why I made such big mistakes, please?




Your first error "studying", at first sounded fine, but "to study" is a lot better. It sounds more professional and is gramatically correct. I do see, however, how you made that mistake.

As for "to have a degree". Going to attend college "to have" a degree is the wrong verb. You want something like to get (conseguir/lograr). Asistes a una universidas para tener una licenciatura? It just doesn't sound very well written.

Your last few errors had to deal with the wordiness of the sentence. It wasn't that it was horribly written, it just didn't sound to the level at which you were trying to write.


----------



## xOoeL

Cache said:


> Could you tell me why I made such big mistakes, please?


¿Es una pregunta retórica?


----------



## Cache

Excellent explanation

Thank you very much


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Espero haberte ayudado con mi explicación.

Hazme más preguntas si es necesario.


----------



## Thomas1

Cache said:


> Could you tell me why I made such big mistakes, please?


I don't know why but here are a few explanations:


> People go on studyingto study after high school for many reasons. _Some of them attend college to _haveget/attain_ a degree, others in order to increase their knowledge _andfew people while a few they _just want to be in touch with others._


 
If you use go on doing something it means that you continue doing something and in your case you start studying after high school that's why you need the infinitival form here.
If you have a degree you usually don't attemd college anymore as the primary aim of attending a college is to get a degree. Your last clause is sort of semantical mishmash.

Tom


----------



## Thomas1

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Your first error "studying", at first sounded fine, but "to study" is a lot better. It sounds more professional and is gramatically correct. I do see, however, how you made that mistake.
> 
> [...]


For the sake of clarification:
_go on _plus gerund is also correct but used in different contexts.


Tom


----------



## Cache

Thomas1 said:


> For the sake of clarification:
> _go on _plus gerund is also correct but used in different contexts.
> 
> 
> Tom




You are making me dizzy :S

I do not see the difference....


----------



## Cache

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Espero haberte ayudado con mi explicación.
> 
> Hazme más preguntas si es necesario.




Yes, you have helped me a lot

If I have more questions, I will post them in the forum


----------



## Thomas1

Cache said:


> You are making me dizzy :S
> 
> I do not see the difference....


Sorry, here's my try to explain the difference:
go on looking - continue/keep on looking

go on to study - proceed to study as in:
_After highschool he went on to study at the uni._


Tom


----------



## Cache

I do not see the difference....


----------



## sniffrat

Cache, there are no _big _mistakes in your text - I understand everything you want to say, but...

"to get a degree" sounds better

"_and few people because " - few _means not many_, A few_ means some.

 

Sniffrat


----------



## Cache

Thanks but I have not understood what Tom told me



sniffrat said:


> Cache, there are no _big _mistakes in your text - I understand everything you want to say, but...
> 
> "to get a degree" sounds better
> 
> "_and few people because " - few _means not many_, A few_ means some.
> 
> 
> 
> Sniffrat


----------



## xOoeL

Lo que Thomas1 quiso decir es (*creo*):
go on X-ing = seguir haciendo X.  ("seguir estudiando en la universidad", por ejemplo)
go on to X = ponerse/pasar a hacer X  ("pasar a estudiar en la universidad")


----------



## Cache

Ok, thanks


----------



## PastorBush

Cache said:


> This is a clear example of what I pretend:
> 
> People go on studying after high school for many reasons. _Some of them attend college to have a degree, others in order to increase their knowledge and a few people because they just want to be in touch with others._
> 
> Don't you think it needs to be fitted??Is that a correct sentence for CAE's level?


 
Cache, I think you sentence is just fine as it is with only one small change, as Sniffrat explained, you need to add the "a" in front of "few" (as I placed above in red). 

I have spoken English as my first language for 45 years and have 2 Masters degrees, and I assure you that your sentence above (with the small change I made) sounds exactly like a native English profressional wrote it.  The other changes suggested by the others are fine, but we're talking style differences not grammatical errors.  

Saludos
PastorBush


----------



## Cache

PastorBush said:


> Cache, I think you sentence is just fine as it is with only one small change, as Sniffrat explained, you need to add the "a" in front of "few" (as I placed above in red).
> 
> I have spoken English as my first language for 45 years and have 2 Masters degrees, and I assure you that your sentence above (with the small change I made) sounds exactly like a native English profressional wrote it.  The other changes suggested by the others are fine, but we're talking style differences not grammatical errors.
> 
> Saludos
> PastorBush




Very happy to hear that 

I thought and think my English is not as well as it should be :S

When I wrote few people I meant not too much so I did not write a...


----------



## PastorBush

Cache said:


> When I wrote few people I meant not too much so I did not write a...


 
Then I would suggest "and others, though not as many, because _they just want to be in touch with others._

When referring to "others" or "people" you would say "not as many" rather than "not as much."  Yo sé que en español es "mucha gente" pero en inglés sería "many people."  

Also Cache, you said a couple of things in an earlier post in this thread that need correction (I appreciate your desire to be corrected, the same for my Spanish, please!).  

You said, "This is a clear example of what I pretend"  You mean "intend" Pretend means "fingir." 

You also said, 'Don't you think it needs to be fitted??" I'm not sure what you mean by that phrase.  ¿Que quería decir en español? 

Hasta luego.


----------



## Cache

PastorBush said:


> Then I would suggest "and others, though not as many, because _they just want to be in touch with others._
> 
> When referring to "others" or "people" you would say "not as many" rather than "not as much."  Yo sé que en español es "mucha gente" pero en inglés sería "many people."
> 
> Also Cache, you said a couple of things in an earlier post in this thread that need correction (I appreciate your desire to be corrected, the same for my Spanish, please!).
> 
> You said, "This is a clear example of what I pretend"  You mean "intend" Pretend means "fingir."
> 
> You also said, 'Don't you think it needs to be fitted??" I'm not sure what you mean by that phrase.  ¿Que quería decir en español?
> 
> Hasta luego.



hmm, I am not sure if I understand you. Are you saying the sentence would be better if I wrote: "and others, though not too many, want to be in touch  with others" It does not sound good because the word others is repeated twice.

Thanks for correcting me .

You are right. I should have written the verb intend. 

When I said 'Don't you think it needs to be fitted??"  I meant if something in the sentence needed to be corrected


Your Spanish is quiet well and you have not done mistakes so far so congratulations


----------



## PastorBush

I see what you mean.  Here's another option:

People go on studying after high school for many reasons. _Some of them attend college to earn a degree, others in order to increase their knowledge, while others simply enjoy the social aspect of college life._


As for your use of "needs to be fitted" in the other sentence - it doesn't work.  You might say "Does that fit?" meaning, "Is that appropriate?" or "Is that correct?" 

Saludos


----------



## Cache

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Cache

If I write " while others, though not as many, like the social aspect of college life.

Does it mean that: otros, aunque pocos, les gusta el aspecto social de las universidades....??

Are my sentences right?

Thanks!


----------



## sniffrat

"...while others, though not as many, like the social aspect of college life."

This is well written and elegant English. 

Sniffrat.


----------

